# ONKYO HT-S4505 or YAMAHA YHT-299 please suggest



## rohan (Dec 11, 2013)

Hi,

Please suggest with which option to go for either ONKYO HT-S4505 or YAMAHA YHT-299 had auditioed both the models but confused to choose one.

Price for both is the same, among the two which is more reliable.
looking with good BASS effect, clear audio and long life with multiple options
SUB woofer should be powerfull
watching movies and listening music should be good and games as well.
Have heard Onkyo recievers gets heated up and burn is it true in INDIA ??
should be in a position to connect with tower speakers or high end speakers in future.

Please suggest any one model among the two, pleaseeeeee

Regards,
Rohan


----------



## markace (Dec 28, 2013)

The dimensions on the Onkyo Subwoofer are bigger, this should give you more bass.

Markace


----------



## TheHammer (Dec 16, 2012)

markace said:


> The dimensions on the Onkyo Subwoofer are bigger, this should give you more bass.
> 
> Markace


While size can matter, there are other factors. For example, the tiny Sunfire sub can out perform many other larger subs.

I looked online for reviews of the Onkyo, with little success. Perhaps you will have more luck than I did, or be able to ultimately hear both prior to purchase.

Sorry I could not be more help.


----------



## kingnoob (Mar 12, 2013)

TheHammer said:


> While size can matter, there are other factors. For example, the tiny Sunfire sub can out perform many other larger subs.
> 
> I looked online for reviews of the Onkyo, with little success. Perhaps you will have more luck than I did, or be able to ultimately hear both prior to purchase.
> 
> Sorry I could not be more help.


Can a mod move this post in sub-woofer section for better answers 
Does sunfire just have a big wattage? big xmax?
A DIY sub could outperform Sunfire Id imagine, but 2700 w/rms is hard to beat


----------



## vijay vj (Feb 20, 2014)

Hi Rohan,

Have you purchased any one of the system?


----------



## TheHammer (Dec 16, 2012)

kingnoob said:


> Can a mod move this post in sub-woofer section for better answers
> Does sunfire just have a big wattage? big xmax?
> A DIY sub could outperform Sunfire Id imagine, but 2700 w/rms is hard to beat


My neighbor got one of the original Sunfire Subs about the same time I got a top of the line M&K (RIP).

I auditioned both of them and while I wanted to hear that the M&K was better, if it was, it was not by much. It totally pissed off my wife, because I had this big black box, while he had this small one behind his TV.

What made the Sunfire unique at the time was its small extremely long throw speaker. 

Bob Carver was the brains behind this sub and he was known for coming out with revolutionary products, but over hyping them (Autocorrelator anyone?). That original Sunfire was shattered the idea of bigger speakers mean lower frequencies at higher volumes.

I could never figure out the 2700 watts, though. 2700 watts at 120 VAC translates into 22.5 amps! No way. So it could not be RMS, only peak transient. Must have big caps in that baby.

Anyway, Carver was known for cutting corners and sure enough, the original Sunfire subs have issues in time with their caps drying out. Pretty easy to fix (like the large screen HDTV's).

Sunfire was brought out from Carver and the last I heard, he has nothing to do with the company anymore.


----------

